# Park's Born Loser Hitler



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Well just finished up on another born loser Parks Hitler and last one to go will be Napoleon.So let me know what ya think?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Ja, ja!! Das ist sehr gut!!!!
Excellent Wolfman!! I really like the way you've done that shaved hair effect! I've never noticed the paint roller before. It looks like a very packed out and detailed piece. I can't wait to see Napoleon in all his glory!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Gotta say this may be one of your best Wolfie. The detail additions are tremendous. I really have to get these somehow but I'd never do them justice.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Dabbler,Chris appreciate the compliments coming from ya and Napoleon is going to be a fun one to build and paint alot of stuff going on with that kit specially on his base.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Nice work Dan!!!! 
Randy


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Randy for the compliments and one more to go


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Super job on this one Wolfman66...the thing he's tearing at with his teeth and holding in his left hand...isn't that supposed to be a piece of cheese (showing that he was a rat)...I remember the original instructions (vaguely) and I thought they or the box art, at the time indicated that it was a hunk of cheese..????
Mcdee


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> Super job on this one Wolfman66...the thing he's tearing at with his teeth and holding in his left hand...isn't that supposed to be a piece of cheese (showing that he was a rat)...I remember the original instructions (vaguely) and I thought they or the box art, at the time indicated that it was a hunk of cheese..????
> Mcdee


Thanks for the compliments Mcdee and on the instructions its stated that when ever Hitler got frustrated and things werent going his way he would get on his knees and chew part of his rug.LOL So thats whats in his left hand you see.


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

That's very cool!
Great job!

I've never noticed the paint roller either. I love all the little extras on these kits.

Can't wait to see your Napoleon.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Dr. Pretorius for the compliments and as for the paint roller not sure on what thats suppose to rep on this kit and was going to paint it yellow cause we all know what this Dictator man was in real life but didnt want to over do it.LOL


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

weird ...Wolfman all these years I thought it was cheese...I don't have the original parks instructions...but if that's what it says...Hey wolfie do you have the original Box Art ...because I got this 'cheese' idea from somewhere...and God knows I've never had an original thought in my life...so I must have gotten this misconception from somewhere?!? 

The paint roller is sort of a schlap in de Fuhrs' face as he fancied himself a scenic painter...so the roller indicates he was another type of painter
Mcdee


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> weird ...Wolfman all these years I thought it was cheese...I don't have the original parks instructions...but if that's what it says...Hey wolfie do you have the original Box Art ...because I got this 'cheese' idea from somewhere...and God knows I've never had an original thought in my life...so I must have gotten this misconception from somewhere?!?
> 
> The paint roller is sort of a schlap in de Fuhrs' face as he fancied himself a scenic painter...so the roller indicates he was another type of painter
> Mcdee


Dont have the Original Boxart for this kit cause these are the reissues that Ramhobbies came out with while back and all it came with was a copy of the kits original instructions in a sealed baggie


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm thinking I may have gotten the 'cheese' idea from the original Box Art...now bear with me...it has been 40? years since I saw the original box and if I'm not mistaken...(which I probably am) what he was chewing on was colored yellow, so I mistook it for cheese...of course someone here will probably find an original cover shot and if it's not 'yellow' then I'm blaming it all on the bong water
Mcdee


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Awesome work Wolfie! The stubble on the side of his head looks great!

I love those kits.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

I agree with the others! Great job! The shaved hair looks fantastic!

Wayne


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

As for the paint roller, although he fancied himself an "artistic" painter and was turned down by the Vienna Acadamy he actually started out his career as a house painter and wallpaper hanger.They would have better made it a paint brush, they didn't have rollers then.


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

EXCELLENT work! Yeah, gotta say the "shaved" effect on his head caught my eye as it is so nicely done. Overall, it's got some beautiful paint work goin' on. Lookin' forward to seeing Napoleon!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

WOW! THis is a great job, Wolfman! I really love this kit. This one is a slam dunk. The paint colors you chose for the uniform are right on time. 

I am always good for some box art pics. I can see where McDougall got the cheese idea. It sort of resembles cheese. You could easily call it a chunk of cheese if you really want to. Eating cheese because he is a rat.......interesting take. I always thought it was his toungue. I did not read my directions (or the box!) that closely to note it was actually a piece of RUG!

So you know how I am a sucker for box art by now. Here is a pic of my 2 original boxes. I don't have an original Castro kit but I DO have pics of the box art of that one if you still want it, Wolf. Hope the Napoleon is helpful for your next BL kit. I am sure that will be just as great as the other 2.

again...GREAT JOB!


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

Magnificent job wolfman!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Great detail all the way around!!!
I crack up every time I see these kits. What a riot , the way they poke fun at these thugs.Gotta love it!!!!

L8R, and model on :wave:

Dave


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

kit-junkie,Wayne,phantom11,Duck Fink,Dave thanks for the compliments and Dabbs Thanks forthe bit ofinfo on why the brush and roller.In my opion he probably would have been better off as a painter instead of Dictator(lol).But anyone wonder why the hand appears in every kit?Im thinking its the Devils hand going to grab his boys and bring them back to were they belong(lol)


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Ever been wrong for 40 years?...I have OMIGOD what else could I have been wrong about??? ooohhh...let's not go there
Mcdee

PS I stand Corrected:thumbsup:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Mcdee dont feel bad been wrong myself a number of times:dude:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

First, for sake of full disclosure, I WAS wrong once! One time I thought I was mistaken about something but turns out I wasn't !! 

After seeing the box art I have to say Wolfie's take is better, but I'm sure they did the box art brighter and simpler to appeal to the young, impressionable kids who were the target market. ( you know who you are !!  )

And, the hand, in my interpretaion, may be someone giving the Nazi salute while the whole scheme is falling apart and sinking ! ?

As for the orange "thing" it's reall hard to tell what they intended it to be but they say " A rug snack" so.....

Edit: If anyone watches an old comedy movie take notice they sometimes referred to Hilter as "The Paperhanger".


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Dabbler,I think one of the three stooges shows when they dress like nazies moe dressed like hitler munches on a rug too.lol


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I remember seeing that movie Wolfie and I think you're right. Though I don't remember all the details of the show it sounds very familiar. Keep in mind I saw it on the first run so that's a long time to recall details.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Another great job Dan!



the Dabbler said:


> As for the paint roller, although he fancied himself an "artistic" painter and was turned down by the Vienna Acadamy he actually started out his career as a house painter and wallpaper hanger.They would have better made it a paint brush, they didn't have rollers then.


I believe that the brush seen along with the roller is a wallpaper brush. 

You wouldn't want to have two brushes on the kit so one of the tools becomes a paint roller to keep with the ridicules nature of the scene. 


RK


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

OUTSTANDING work Danny! I love the way these are turning out! I wish I knew what I did with my kits...I'd love to give these a try!

Very cool...can't wait to see Napoleon.

MMM


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Guess you're right RK, I hadn't noticed the brush before and it IS a wallpaper brush. I DO have an appointment for new glasses next week. :freak:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Bob for the compliments and its definitly a cool series to build and paintup.Its also a bummer though they never continued the line and made that Ceazar kit


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

the Dabbler said:


> I DO have an appointment for new glasses next week. :freak:


You and me both:freak:


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

wolfman66 said:


> Thanks Bob for the compliments and its definitly a cool series to build and paintup.Its also a bummer though they never continued the line and made that Ceazar kit


Out of curiosity, how much info do you have on that Ceazar kit and where did you get it from? I wonder how far Parks got with the kit before they decided to throw it in the dumpster?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Duck Fink said:


> Out of curiosity, how much info do you have on that Ceazar kit and where did you get it from? I wonder how far Parks got with the kit before they decided to throw it in the dumpster?


Duckfink theres a article in the back of kit builders mag issue 58 that has the info on it


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Just read the article in Kitbuilders mag, very informative...I would have liked to seen a Caesar kit...and I'm sure there are a few more kits that could be added to the list...given the Born Losers that have cropped up in the past couple of decades
Mcdee


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> Just read the article in Kitbuilders mag, very informative...I would have liked to seen a Caesar kit...and I'm sure there are a few more kits that could be added to the list...given the Born Losers that have cropped up in the past couple of decades
> Mcdee


I can name a bunch including the ones that are in office now


----------



## normlbd (Nov 2, 2001)

Most excellent work there Wolfman. Looking forward to seeing Napolean.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

wolfman66 said:


> Duckfink theres a article in the back of kit builders mag issue 58 that has the info on it


I will have to check that out...and maybe even start some subscriptions again. Thanks for the info!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

No problem Duckfink and normlbd thanks forthe compliments:thumbsup:


----------



## chevy263 (Oct 6, 2003)

He's great even the shading for his shaved head the different gloss and flats and semis where they should be very cool work !!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Chevy263


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

wolfman66 said:


> Thanks Bob for the compliments and its definitly a cool series to build and paintup.Its also a bummer though they never continued the line and made that Ceazar kit


True Wolfie ! And how about someone come up with Caesar, maybe Custer, Stalin ( though he didn't get the end he deserved, but neither did Castro) Mussilini, (sp?) Tojo, (if anyone remembers him ) Cleopatra, Csar Nicholas, Kaisar Wilhelm II.
Anyone come up with others ?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

the Dabbler said:


> True Wolfie ! And how about someone come up with Caesar, maybe Custer, Stalin ( though he didn't get the end he deserved, but neither did Castro) Mussilini, (sp?) Tojo, (if anyone remembers him ) Cleopatra, Csar Nicholas, Kaisar Wilhelm II.
> Anyone come up with others ?


I hope one of the present Styrene companies like Moebuis or Monarch would come out with the one's you mentioned Dabbs


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Can anyone post the info from Kitbuilders mag issue 58 on the Ceasar kit from this series?

You can summarize if you don't want to infringe on copyright stuff....was there a pic?

MMM


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Can anyone post the info from Kitbuilders mag issue 58 on the Ceasar kit from this series?
> 
> You can summarize if you don't want to infringe on copyright stuff....was there a pic?
> 
> MMM


Bob,I have that issue with that kit in it if ya give me a day or so will dig it out and post it.But its only the boxart cover of him.The guy that gave me my Parks reissues mentioned that theres a Prototype of that kit floating around.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

wolfman66 said:


> ...theres a Prototype of that kit floating around.


You read my mind Danny!!!......

MMM


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Oh no! What happened to the pics?
I'm looking forward to seeing this, Wolfie.

Be great if someone would re-issue and expand on this series, wouldn't it?


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

the Dabbler said:


> True Wolfie ! And how about someone come up with Caesar,
> 
> (in a "pin-cushion" mode with daggers?)
> 
> ...


Obama Bin Laden playing with toy jet liners? :freak:


----------



## Robert Wolfe (Dec 24, 2003)

id like to see show me 2 no really i cant see any pics?


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

My born losers.:wave:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Yasutoshi...nice job on these too!.....Do you have scans of any of the boxes for these?

MMM


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you,MonsterModelMan.

I'm sorry. 
I do not have a box.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

marie antoinette (with a nice dotted line choker)

nixon (entangled in recording tape)

this series could go forever....


----------

